# Show off your Platform!!



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I will get you a better pic in the morning 
Then you won't want it!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Ours isn't anywhere as cool as yours but it's functional. I made a small basket that hangs off the top rail and holds a plastic tub for gun nails, chalk, etc.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Don't have a pic right now but ours is 4x10 and since we have 5' forks there is 1' of platform between railing and fork carriage. All the roof sheathing cutoffs go there. Real handy on a hip roof. Also have slots on each end to go the long way. Donohue did you have to get your rig inspected? It's sweet though!


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

It is not inspected
My insurance looked at it and it's ok with them
If I was working in a big city I think I would be using a smaller one
I think osha will only allow something like a 10' wide platform
I made it that big because we put alot of steel roofing
Most of the time the panels are 20' or longer, so I need something that wide to support the sheets


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Donohue Const said:


> It is not inspected
> My insurance looked at it and it's ok with them
> If I was working in a big city I think I would be using a smaller one
> I think osha will only allow something like a 10' wide platform
> ...



You mean it's a "materials staging platform", not a work platform, right? 😉


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

That is 100% correct!!!


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to get the picture earlier
Still want it!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Here was yesterdays platform.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Donohue Const said:


> Sorry I forgot to get the picture earlier
> Still want it!


uhhhh.... maybe some reclaimed lumber?


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

They do sell that for big money!


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Years ago I subbed for a guy who had a homemade platform on his Lull. Sure helped us knock out the work. 
I heard OSHA got him a few years ago. Of course OSHA has gotten him a few times.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Osha didn't like it because it was too large, or not built well?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Donohue Const said:


> Sorry I forgot to get the picture earlier
> Still want it!


That's an odd roof design..

what's it called a reverse valley, or reverse hip ??


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

That the old "sway back" roof system! 
A little hard to prefect but real common around here!

Putting tin on them is a real pain


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

When I was a kid we called those "Minnesota barns"


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I wasn't there, but I heard he strapped a 24' pic (walkboard) to it. Hung out each end with no guard rail, at all.
Had guys on it working.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

builditguy said:


> I wasn't there, but I heard he strapped a 24' pic (walkboard) to it. Hung out each end with no guard rail, at all.
> Had guys on it working.


Yep...that would get you in trouble if caught...lol!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

pretty sure this one is osha approved :whistling


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

They even have a safety rail in the front!


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

*Show Off Your Platform!!*

We don't have work platforms. We have garbage disposal bins and material moving items.








NYgutterguy nice machine. New tier cat 1055. Expensive equipment.


----------

